# I have dust collector info



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

Well I used my Delta AP400 dust collector today fill the bag 4 times using it with my planer got all the wood planed and ready to go. That dust collector is a true up grade of anyones shop I only had to use the broom and shovel for 1 scoop. The rest went into the bag and I just emptied it in to the garbage can so I can give to my bud that has horses. I just can't get over how it worked. I was using a shop vac what a pain never knew when it would fill up and then it was the down time for unclogging the planer. I reccomend it highly now that I know how good it works.  It's not a plug for delta get anything that you can afford or have room for you won't go wrong. :sold:


----------



## boxer (Sep 15, 2004)

If Lowe's has their 20% off sale on Monday, I'll be picking mine up then. I'll still have to get the fittings ordered and won't get to use it until then. I think the wifey is more excited than I am, as I work out of my garage without any dust collection at all. Looking forward to it. By the way, did you get a grounding kit for it? Do you even need one?
Kevin


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

Kevin there is a grinding kit? Never even heard of that. If there is please give me the info on it because I was lucky I almost had a knot from the hemlock go through I caught in time. I know you can get a dust thingy for a 30 gal garbage can collector between the machine and the collector so to catch the heavy stuff. But I never heard of a grinding kit. Merry Christmas to you and yours.


----------



## boxer (Sep 15, 2004)

Ha Ha!!! Glenmore, I said GROUNDING KIT. It's supposed to keep a static charge from building up and shocking the heck out of you, or sparking and igniting the dust in the tube and/or unit. I'm not sure you will need one. I know "they" say that if you run PVC, you should you use one. You can go to www.billpentz.com , go to dust collection and cyclones, and read up on it. I just recently found this site and there is lots of information on there about dust collection systems. I'm not sure if they really pertain to these systems, I haven't really had a chance to give it a good read. As for the separator you mentioned, I am going to invest in one of these. I can't see myself chasing a chunk of wood down a hose. I'm probably not as fast as you. 
I appreciate the Christmas wishes, and wish you and yours the very same. God bless my friend.
Kevin


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

Kevin sorry about that hahahha that's what I get for having only 3 hours of sleep today. I didn't notice any sawdust clinging to the hose usually I did notice static electricty on the hoses when I was using the shop vac though. Luckily the knot I noticed was at the end of the board that I was planing just lucky I seen it.


----------



## boxer (Sep 15, 2004)

:sold: I just picked up mine today and put it together. I'm going to order all the fittings and stuff tomorrow. I see what you mean by quiet. I may have to buy a car port for the wife as I finally used up enough room to push her out of the garage.


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

Glad to hear it you are going to enjoy it.


----------



## Learning Herb (Sep 11, 2004)

Get and use the grounding kit. It is better to be safe then sorry.I know some people say you have to have them and some people say you don't.I my self have one, It does keep the static down.And as far as the inline Trash can goes for the big chips that is also a must. I sucked up a bath towel one day an I was glad I had that trash can. Can you just see the stuck in the DC, And if you suck up any nails or stuff like that it really helps. Learning Herb


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

Learning Herb said:


> Get and use the grounding kit. It is better to be safe then sorry.I know some people say you have to have them and some people say you don't.I my self have one, It does keep the static down.And as far as the inline Trash can goes for the big chips that is also a must. I sucked up a bath towel one day an I was glad I had that trash can. Can you just see the stuck in the DC, And if you suck up any nails or stuff like that it really helps. Learning Herb


Only problem I have with getting the grounding is that I don't have a regular place for it I'm always rolling it around from machine to machine I mean what would I ground it to. That is the question. Well a towel I have you beat I almost had my flannel go through the planer got caught on the board I was planning I happen to be lucky to look down at the board and saw it before it got to the blades.


----------



## boxer (Sep 15, 2004)

The general consensus (sp?) is that if you use PVC you probably should use a grounding kit. But, the AP400 uses the spiral hose that has wire running through it thus grounding it. I'm not sure, but I'm going to take my chances as I won't be expanding my DC for some time.
Kevin


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

Was just browsing this thread, what's the noise level compared to a regular shop vac? Is it much quieter? Just curious, for a shop vac is all I have at the moment.

Ken


----------



## Pop_pop1 (Sep 10, 2004)

My 1.5 hp JDS DC unit is loader than a newer model shop vac. The newer shop vacs seem to be muffled. My DC isn't so load that it is offensive, but if you are going to be close to it, hearing protection would be recommended.


----------



## reikimaster (Sep 29, 2005)

I'm looking at the Delta AP400 for $149. At 650CFM I realize it's intended for one station at a time, but does that mean I should plan on rolling it to each station and hooking it up individually to each power tool I use? Or would I be able to locate it and run duct to 3 stations and just use blast gates to only open the duct at the machine I'm using? My shop is VERY small and I don't think I'd have any duct run over about 10 feet total duct-distance from the collector.


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

You should be able to run it with 3 machines just use blast gates to each one. When I use mine I use the 10' hose and a 10' shop vac hose to hook it up to my machines I do only use it for one machine at a time and I do roll it around. But as long as your lines aren't to far away you probably get away with it. Or if you could afford the 1.5 horsepower that would be the way to go for longer distances.


----------



## TGO (Sep 10, 2004)

check out this site. tons of info about dc systems too. I learned a lot from this.
http://www.clearvuecyclones.com/index.html


----------



## Pa's Primitives (Aug 12, 2005)

*Miter saw Dust collection*

Just got done today adding 8" foot free standing (mounted to the wall)
table for my Dewalt miter saw.

Also modified the exhaust port from 1.5 to 2.5" 
I know I am still going to eat dust, considering mounting a second hose
under the table to create a down draft. Has anybody tried this idea
or have a better one?


----------



## jerrymayfield (Sep 25, 2004)

There is a good article in the latest Fine Woodworking Mag. about this very thing, a ton of good reading and their picks. I am not suggesting that anyone should buy the magazine. Borrow from a friend ,go to library or some other way.

Regards
Jerry


----------



## phillip keller (Jan 18, 2006)

Glenmore said:


> Well I used my Delta AP400 dust collector today fill the bag 4 times using it with my planer got all the wood planed and ready to go. That dust collector is a true up grade of anyones shop I only had to use the broom and shovel for 1 scoop. The rest went into the bag and I just emptied it in to the garbage can so I can give to my bud that has horses. I just can't get over how it worked. I was using a shop vac what a pain never knew when it would fill up and then it was the down time for unclogging the planer. I reccomend it highly now that I know how good it works.  It's not a plug for delta get anything that you can afford or have room for you won't go wrong. :sold:


 I also have recently purchased same collector and found it WILL work with longer hose than that supplied. Made Rubbermaid garbage can lid into cyclone type with 3" pvc drain fittings, they fit inside 4" hose, used y fitting 6' to radial saw and other to 10' hose to any one of other tools just block one not used. If you have hose just open and not connected to anything it'll scream, so just put piece of duct tape on edge and will quiet it down. use earmuffs in shop and with those on can't heat collector at all and saw faint but can tell if blade working too hard.


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

Thanks for the info I made my own dust seperator for it after I had a pine knot go through it was able to straighten the propeller. I have about 20' of hose because I use my shop vac hose on the 10' that came with the collector. Works great for me because I don't have a stationary place to set mine up so I don't need a deul application I just hook it to the tool that I'm using at the time.


----------



## patrick_g (Jul 23, 2010)

Regarding grounding of plastic dust collection hoses. It is a good idea to do it. Recall the guy who fell from the 40 story building who was heard to shout as he passed the 20th floor, "so far so good!" Think about him when folks tell you about how they go ungrounded with no problems. Me, I plan on living forever and so far so good!

Google on dust explosions.

Combustible Dust in Industry: Preventing and Mitigating the Effects of Fire and Explosions
Dust explosion - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Dust explosion info | Website for dust explosion information

You may choose to cross the road without looking for traffic and you may get away with it for a while but that doesn't prove it is a good idea.

Can you say "Darwin Award?"

Patrick


----------



## jlk103144 (Mar 26, 2012)

Glenmore said:


> Well I used my Delta AP400 dust collector today fill the bag 4 times using it with my planer got all the wood planed and ready to go. That dust collector is a true up grade of anyones shop I only had to use the broom and shovel for 1 scoop. The rest went into the bag and I just emptied it in to the garbage can so I can give to my bud that has horses. I just can't get over how it worked. I was using a shop vac what a pain *never knew when it would fill up* and then it was the down time for unclogging the planer. I reccomend it highly now that I know how good it works.  It's not a plug for delta get anything that you can afford or have room for you won't go wrong. :sold:


I have the same problem.


----------



## monty.smith (May 2, 2012)

This is a great post.

I picked up my Jet dust collector in a package deal, It also has the plastic expandable hose w/wire running through it. I usually just move it from one machine to the other and was planning on installing the piping at each machine. Hadn’t given any thought to the grounding issue at all.
Thank you Glenmore for the post

Monty

And it would seem that im weighing in about 7 years later also


----------

